# It wasnt yours!



## Marverylo287 (Dec 10, 2016)

You: boat with rooster tail stopped turned around picked up a blue bill decoy
 Me: flailing arms to signal to leave it or bring it to me. It was mine and I paid for it. Not you. 
You: either took off with my decoy or gave it to the guy who was shooting in your direction.


----------



## drdarby45 (Dec 10, 2016)

Sounds like a good morning


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 10, 2016)

Welcome to participation trophy duck hunting. Good thing you didn't have a dog. They would have gotten him to.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 10, 2016)

Just posting this out here to get my decoy back.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 10, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 10, 2016)

Texas rig on the decoy.... 6 foot which wasn't long enough obviously


----------



## kevbo3333 (Dec 10, 2016)

Had some guys set up 60 yards away from me in flooded timber and sky busting scaring all the mallards away. When they went to leave one asked " how'd it go" I reaponded "it was going good until y'all walked in on top of me 15 min before shooting light". 
He them Said he was plenty far away from us. I stepped off where his shells where on dry land and it was 60 yards!!!!!! Public land sucks!


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 10, 2016)

op2:Sure do.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 10, 2016)

Marverylo287 said:


> You: boat with rooster tail stopped turned around picked up a blue bill decoy
> Me: flailing arms to signal to leave it or bring it to me. It was mine and I paid for it. Not you.
> You: either took off with my decoy or gave it to the guy who was shooting in your direction.



In your duck hunting life you will Loose a few decoys and you will find a few decoys so just call it even and don't let a decoy loss get under your skin.  I have actually found more than I have lost and if the owners name and number was on the decoy I returned it.  was your name and number on your decoys?   If your hunting tidal water I consider name and number mandatory.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 10, 2016)

Name and number are a must! I had a brand new bag of expensive solid foam divers left at a ramp before the split and had i not written my number on them they would have been gone. Luckily a decent guy found them and I was able to get them back. Obviously it depends on the person that finds them, but it never hurts to have your info on them.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 10, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> In your duck hunting life you will Loose a few decoys and you will find a few decoys so just call it even and don't let a decoy loss get under your skin.  I have actually found more than I have lost and if the owners name and number was on the decoy I returned it.  was your name and number on your decoys?   If your hunting tidal water I consider name and number mandatory.



Losing them to drifting off is different than seeing one get loose, keeping your eye on it and then having someone swipe it while you are shouting and waving your arms at them. They were the first boat out and there was plenty of hunters still set up waiting for more birds to fly.
I have since found out they did try to give it to a friend of a friend of a friend but after he told them it wasn't his they left with it.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 10, 2016)

I always write my name and number on mine


----------



## pine floor (Dec 10, 2016)

Jusr suck it up and buy some more coots logs.. Tey are sold everywhere..

PF


----------



## chase870 (Dec 10, 2016)

You will loose them, people will shoot them, untrained dogs chew them. Just figure that once you get a spread on adding a few to it as time goes by to replace the ones that get gone or destroyed. Waterfowl hunting is a full contact sport


----------



## BigSwole (Dec 10, 2016)

Tell the story to your wife...be real dramatic...act like now duck hunting will never be the same. Ducks will never land etc..  After an hour she will be sad your upset and then she will offer to get you some more. Or tell you to get some more. 

Either way. You get more decoys.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 10, 2016)

BigSwole said:


> Tell the story to your wife...be real dramatic...act like now duck hunting will never be the same. Ducks will never land etc..  After an hour she will be sad your upset and then she will offer to get you some more. Or tell you to get some more.
> 
> Either way. You get more decoys.



She got the set this one was in I believe.
The problem is not LOSING a decoy. I've lost plenty of decoys but never had some one take off with a stray I was keeping an eye on. you don't "find" a decoy when you are the first boat leaving, passing by two active groups of hunters on your way out. This one shouldn't have been "lost" Bc I knew where it was and planned to get it on the way out.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 11, 2016)

OK maybe you shouldn't put your name and number on yours after all.
Maybe you should put "I know where this is and plan to get it on my way out".


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2016)

I've had people pick up my birds, my decoys and one even looked at a coat I had draped over a bush.  Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 11, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> OK maybe you shouldn't put your name and number on yours after all.
> Maybe you should put "I know where this is and plan to get it on my way out".


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 11, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I've had people pick up my birds, my decoys and one even looked at a coat I had draped over a bush.  Nothing surprises me anymore.



I got hunting partners that claim my birds


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 11, 2016)

It happens. I lost two and a half dozen coots but I've picked up about 7 loose decoys this year so far, nice ones.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 11, 2016)

What kind of decoy was it. I probably have a spare I will send you


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> I got hunting partners that claim my birds



Well, we should do well hunting together, because I claim my hunting partners!  

What I was referring to was ducks that had floated away a little bit.  Of course, once they claimed them, I was able to kill some more to finish my limit.  Win win!


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 11, 2016)

I know. Happens to me to


----------



## CaptPaul (Dec 11, 2016)

if i had known it was your's i would have gotten from that fella and paddled it over     had to chime in when i saw this


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 12, 2016)

Why not just crank up and go to the guy? I will get out of the blind and go get decoys and ducks that get pushed away from the spread to keep from loosing them. I will also get out to chase a cripple if he can't be killed from the blind. Getting out for a quick minute won't hurt anything. I watch guys shoot double digit times at cripples way to far and the birds always get away and they never get out.


----------



## Georgia Duck Hunter (Dec 12, 2016)

That stinks! I can't stand a thief.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 12, 2016)

Marverylo287 pm me I'll give you a 1/2 dozen decoys and that way when you lose 1 It will be mine so you want whine you lost a decoy.I shoot at least 3-4 decoys to check my patterns.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 12, 2016)

Core Lokt said:


> Why not just crank up and go to the guy? I will get out of the blind and go get decoys and ducks that get pushed away from the spread to keep from loosing them. I will also get out to chase a cripple if he can't be killed from the blind. Getting out for a quick minute won't hurt anything. I watch guys shoot double digit times at cripples way to far and the birds always get away and they never get out.



Bc my dang throttle cable was broke and I could only idle !!!!


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 12, 2016)

CaptPaul said:


> if i had known it was your's i would have gotten from that fella and paddled it over     had to chime in when i saw this



You had the best spot on the lake... Always been that way. I've killed redheads, teal and widgeon in one day over wood duck mallard and shoveler decoys in that spot. Your spread looked awesome though. My heart always sinks when I round the corner and see a light right there lol.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 12, 2016)

DRBugman85 said:


> Marverylo287 pm me I'll give you a 1/2 dozen decoys and that way when you lose 1 It will be mine so you want whine you lost a decoy.I shoot at least 3-4 decoys to check my patterns.



I knew where the decoy was... So I didn't lose it but if you're giving away free decoys where so I sign up?


----------



## Marverylo287 (Dec 17, 2016)

COOT DECOY ON THE LOOSE! If you see it don't pick it up. Haha


----------

